

New Arduino Yún Connects to 100+ APIs with Temboo - neetruof14
http://blog.arduino.cc/2013/09/11/the-power-of-temboo-connect-the-yun-to-100-apis/

======
csmatt
This is pretty neat. I didn't know the new Arduino would have WiFi and
bundling with that service (Temboo) makes it look like it shouldn't take much
to get a lot of common things working. It's a nice step in Arduino's
evolution.

------
ajayss
FTA: "Don’t know what an API is or how to use one? Don’t worry. You don’t need
to."

How many people are there who tinker with an Arduino, but don't know what an
API is?? Reading this kind of stuff just makes me feel like its not targeted
to me.

~~~
cdcarter
A LOT of artists are learning hardware and no high level scripting or
concepts. They know how to get LEDs and servos to react to you but have no
clue what an object really is.

------
Abundnce10
How does one buy one of these? I live in the U.S. and visited a handful of the
designated USA distributors but couldn't find a site that had one.

~~~
mzgrj
Unfortunately they're not expected in the U.S. until around Sept. 30.

------
reillyse
This looks cool, can't wait to rig up a display (maybe a flashing light) for
the office whenever a new customer signs up!

